# Summer-ish sketch



## Joe_Bassett (Feb 2, 2016)

Made another sketch today!  It's kinda summer-y, almost like the weather we had last weekend!


----------



## Firemajic (Feb 2, 2016)

I like this! Your picture tells a story...


----------



## am_hammy (Feb 3, 2016)

It kinda looks like she's at the beach! It's cute =)


----------



## loulou59loujodry (Mar 13, 2016)

awww sweet.  Like it a lot.  Would be a nice addition to a children's book


----------



## ShadowEyes (Mar 14, 2016)

Confirmed. Hiro has dark shadows under her eyes.


----------



## SilverMoon (Mar 27, 2016)

GH, I love the whole of this piece, especially how you portray the beach, sand and water - in boxy graphic form. Really inventive! SM


----------

